

Ask HN: Looking for a co-founder? - austengary

Appliciations have opened for YC Winter 2014: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ycombinator.com&#x2F;apply.html#w2014<p>As per https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6341565, here&#x27;s a thread for co-founder pitches.<p>&quot;[Your pitch] should include what type of roles you can do as a founder, which roles your future co-founder should fulfill, and your location. Also a general description of your idea, what you&#x27;ve built so far, and your technology stack.&quot;
======
gtsui
How often are good startups born from co-founders who meet each other in this
way?

I myself am looking for a good partner to work with, but am a bit hesitant
about looking outside my immediate circle of friends and acquaintances for
partners. How does one get over the initial hump of building rapport/trust?

Assuming this role-call is for the upcoming YC batch, have there ever been any
teams that were accepted who were introduced this way?

~~~
akbar501
View your co-founder as your first, permanent hire. A way to manage the risk
of getting it wrong is to start by working with the person as a consultant.
Then move to part-time and finally to a partner. If you cannot work together,
its better to part ways when the person is a consultant than when they are a
partner.

Communicate and document (in writing) your expectations clearly. You should
also ask the other person for their expectations, and listen carefully. This
is marriage, not dating, so you really should be clear about what you're
looking for in a long term partner.

Define roles and responsibilities, expectations, growth goals, work styles,
etc.

------
shail
Building an app store for ruby on rails apps. Just like any other app store,
we will define some design guidelines and we will have apps submission and
acceptance process. We will provide hosting and take between 15% to 30% from
app revenues.

Obviously there are details which need to be ironed out.

Technology: RoR

Currently we are two guys, one purely technical and one purely business.

We have a MVP out. Checkout at [http://hmpgr.com](http://hmpgr.com), Invite
Code: HN

We are looking for 1 or 2 co-founders (mostly tech and partly business).

Current location: India (but we do not want to feel restricted by location)

Comments and suggestions are most welcome.

~~~
plaban123
why will someone put a webapp on a appstore?

------
amac
Octopus, an app market for marketers.

Finding and evaluating marketing apps is getting harder because there's simply
far more out there. Likewise for the same reason, it's getting harder for
vendors to market their apps.

Co-founder should be interested in marketing and community building.

------
contextual
Co-founder candidate must have a formal scientific education and love animals.
Email me if you're interested.

